# معدات السلامة البحرية



## johar (27 ديسمبر 2007)

نرجو من لديه المعلومات أن يقدم ما يستطيع 
أريد أن أتعرف على معدات السلامة من 
1- الأطواق نجاة 
2- رماثات 
3- قوارب نجاة 
وغيرها من المعدات من حيث مكوناتها والمعدات المرفقة عليها وغيرها من المعلومات 
ونكون لكم من الشاكرين 
ونرجو من لديه صور موضحة لذلك أن يقدمها 
ونكون لكم من الشاكرين:81: :81: :81:


----------



## بحار العلم (9 يناير 2008)

بص يا عم
انت تقرا ال solas قرائتها بس كفاية تعرف كل حاجة عن المراكب


----------



## هندسة الشواطيء (1 فبراير 2008)

والله هذه المعلومات قيمة ولازم نتعمق فيها جزاكم الله فينا كل خير


----------



## myzsaa (22 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------

